# musica



## sorry (8 Luglio 2007)

discutiamo di musica dodecafonica. vi va? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## MariLea (8 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> discutiamo di musica dodecafonica. vi va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii la mia preferita!!!


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (8 Luglio 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> discutiamo di musica dodecafonica. vi va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il grandissimo Arnold Schoenberg.
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Luglio 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente il grandissimo Arnold Schoenberg.
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


... A me, Arnold SchÖnberg... Hi, hi, hi...


----------

